# serie de fourier



## dejabu18 (Nov 28, 2006)

hola amigos estoy estudiando transmision de señales periodicas y estoy utilizando la serie de fourier pero no comprendo la aplicacion de la formula a una señal se que es para pasar del dominio de tiempo a la de frecuencia o algo asi pero en el calculo me pierdo gracias


----------



## chuko (Nov 28, 2006)

la idea de la serie de fourier es obtener las amplitudes de las señales senoidales y cosenoidales de frecuencias múltiplos (enteros) de la frecuencia fundamental de la señal original que, sumadas todas ellas, se forma nuevamente la señal original.

Es decir, la suma de todas esas señales sinusoidales te forman nuevamente la señal original.


----------



## VichoT (Nov 29, 2006)

Holas. la misma explicacion de chuko pero en español. 

Las series de fourier describen una señal junto a sus armonicos (no recuerdo si todos o los paraes ...parece ke todos9  ...escribe una ecuacion de la señal en funcion de la frecuencia (dominio S) si entienden Laplace esto es lo mismo...(Laplace es una forma especial de Fourier sin los armonicos).


BYE!


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2006)

mas agua al bote

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serie_de_Fourier


----------



## kaoru-kun (Ago 13, 2009)

estoy revisando la forma de sacar una serie de fourier para la señal triangular de amplitud A pero no me sale porque no defino bien la funcion...

quisiera que alguien me sople una forma pa sacarla

mi problema esta en la parte en que dices que:

0<t<pi---> A/pi*t

pi<t<2pi--->ahi no me acuerdo como sacarla 

Help please -_-


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2009)

0<t<pi---> A/pi*t

pi<t<2pi---> A/pi *(2pi - t)


----------



## kaoru-kun (Ago 14, 2009)

llegue a eso... pero si reemplazas la funcion para t=pi... se te hace cero en el segundo tramo... y debiera ser A...

No se si yo este bien pero me confundo con tanta algebra @@ 



Gracias foreros!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 14, 2009)

kaoru-kun dijo:
			
		

> llegue a eso... pero si reemplazas la funcion para t=pi... se te hace cero en el segundo tramo... y debiera ser A...



pi<t<2pi---> A/pi *(2pi - t)  

Si t=pi :   A/pi *(2pi - t)  = A/pi *(2pi - pi)  = A/pi * pi  = A


----------



## kaoru-kun (Ago 14, 2009)

=/

DD

Gracias -_-

Tengo serios problemas en definir las funciones...  DD


----------

